# Racoon INVASION!!!



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

***** do more than eat the eggs and chics of our upland game birds. Check this out...
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=333&sid=4603485
They are some pretty tough critters!!!


----------



## Bushmaster223 (Oct 9, 2008)

A Legacy highway seems to be the cure for these ROUS!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bushmaster223 said:


> A Legacy highway seems to be the cure for these ROUS!


I saw a "pile" of them on the Legacy this morning, Looked like someone had piled them up and put a small red flag to mark the spot. Mabey 7-8 of them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Last month while I was driving the Legacy Hwy into Magna to shoot sporting clays I counted 11 dead ***** just on the south bound side. :shock: The other day my son and I counted 9 in the same stretch. :twisted: 

That's 20 less worthless vermin in the world eating ducklings. -/O\- 

The Legacy Hwy is the best thing that's ever happened to our wetlands... Who knew... :wink:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Tex has a Jack Russel that would to play out there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I also saw a bunch of raccoons out there, I didn't count them though. I had taken the drive to see why somebody wants it listed as a National Scenic Byway. :shock: :shock: 

With 2 sewage treatment plants, hi-power lines and towers all over the place, a landfill and all those beautiful back yards to see....it could never rate as a Highway 12. :lol:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> I also saw a bunch of raccoons out there, I didn't count them though. I had taken the drive to see why somebody wants it listed as a National Scenic Byway.
> 
> With 2 sewage treatment plants, hi-power lines and towers all over the place, a landfill and all those beautiful back yards to see....it could never rate as a Highway 12.


Oh come on. All those raccoons piled alongside the road ARE a thing of beauty. The more there are, the prettier it is. I'd much rather see a **** piled alongside a road than a ringtailed bandit running around in the fields and marshes.  I even had do give up trying to raise corn because of all the invaders.

There are only two kinds of ***** in my book... a "good" **** found piled up alongside a road, and a **** that needs a lesson or two at becoming "good".


----------

